
A functioning redesign of Wikipedia - MalharSoni
http://wikipedia.origincode.co.nz/
======
smt88
A huge step backward from WP's actual design in multiple ways. First is the
loading time/animation. No informational website should need so much time to
load, nor should it have an animation to cover up that fact.

The font is too small and it's not responsive. Why would a site not be
responsive in 2017?

~~~
MalharSoni
Their actual site is here:
[http://wikipedia2.origincode.co.nz/](http://wikipedia2.origincode.co.nz/)
Which features low load times with no animation, full scale and larger fonts.
They just used that link to promote to Design Galleries.

~~~
smt88
Looks like a jumbled mess on Chrome. If you resize the window, the search bar
jumps around and the navigation links disappear into the background.

There's no point in redesigning something just to redesign it. What exactly
are the problems with Wikipedia that you're trying to fix?

